# Zyliss Profi-King PLUS vice



## allthunbs

I managed to pick up a Zyliss Profi-King PLUS vice last weekend at the garage sales. This is my second. My first was a very basic unit but at the time was very expensive. This is my second and it makes up for the cost of the first one. This is also the deluxe version with all of the bells and whistles.The problem is that it had no bolts with it. These attach the vice to the turntable and I don't know what size and kind I should use. I'm also missing two of the plastic pads, one for the bottom of the vice and the other for holding pipes and irregular parts.

Do you happen to know how I can contact a distributor or vendor. If you have one, what size and type of bolt do you use to attach the vice to the turntable? I've sized a 5/16th inch carriage bolt with the crown ground into a "T." Options, suggestions, information???

Any information you have would be appreciated. I also have the manual but it lists Clark National Products Inc. as vendor but any attempt to track them down leads me on a goose chase. BTW, it is quite popular down under so it is possible one of you Auzzies might have some info.

thank you

Allthunbs


----------



## cabinetman

You might contact THIS SITE, as they distribute the Zyliss. Here is some parts listing.


----------



## allthunbs

Thanks Cabinetman

The parts are on the way. BTW, for those of you who don't know the Zyliss vice, take a look. Like a lot of stuff from Europe, pricey, versatile, innovative and unique.


----------



## cabinetman

I bought mine at a trade show in the 70's, and use it quite often. Haven't lost any parts yet.


----------



## firehawkmph

Hey Cabinetman,
I bought mine back in the seventies at the home and flower show. They guy doing the demo was a pretty good huckster. Mine sat for a long time. The last few years I started using it again. It works well for pressing pens together and any of the other kits that require pressing.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## allthunbs

Thanks all for the help.

Hey Firehawkmph: I've seen a bunch of different pitchmen over the years and I'll tell you, they've got a good teacher. Their pitch is usually the same. I bought my first one waaaaay back when and I remember the questions "now I'll give a Zyliss away if someone can tell me how to do ...." But, they never gives anyone a chance to answer. I've actually stood there and waited for the question and when it came, I didn't even have time to speak up. BTW, the question changes from pitch to pitch. I live in a Metropolitan area and we have 5 woodworking trade shows within 1 1/2 hour's drive from here. I've seen the same people at all 5 shows and you can predict the questions. 

Allthunbs


----------



## firehawkmph

My wife and I go to the Cleveland home and flower show about every four years or so. When we get to the part that I call hucksters row, I stop and tell her in my best Dan Akroyd voice "All right honey, here we go. Don't show any signs of fear, be strong. Eyes centered and focus. One slip and they'll eat you alive." We both laugh and continue into the dark realm of carnival hucksters. The last time we were there, this lady selling miracle mops had the best pitch by far of any I have ever heard. We were walking along and made the mistake of making eye contact. She started her spiel. She was good. My feet started to quiver. I felt my knees weakening. I kept telling myself, "Come on Hawk, be strong. Use the force. You can beat her." A small crowd was now forming. I felt like I was in dire trouble. I was frozen. I tried to dial 911 on my cell phone, but couldn't get any reception inside the massive building. She was getting to the close of her sales pitch. She started tossing mops out to all of us in the crowd. You were forced to catch it. I saw the look of victory forming in her eyes. She looked at my wife and I and said "Congratulations, you're the first to get the wondermop or whatever it was called." It was do or die. I mustered up all the strength I could. I could hear my heart beating outside my chest. Boom, boom, boom. I was sure everyone else could hear it too. I knew if I succumbed, they were all doomed. I felt like the little kid in Christmas story when he finally gets to see Santa Claus. Shaking and trembling, I uttered from deep down within, "no thanks, not today." I heard a massive sigh of relief from the crowd. As the sales lady hurriedly tried to sell the rest of the crowd, they all followed my cue and said, "no thanks." When I regained my composure, I told the lady she had the best sales pitch I had ever heard. She muttered something like "yeah thanks". I am sure I heard her cursing me under her breath. As I was walking away, the other men in the crowd came by and hi-fived me and thanked me for not making them put on their skirts and cave-in to the sales pitch of the mysterious mop lady. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## allthunbs

:clap:


----------



## gentleman jim

Hi, bought a zyliss vice back in 1988 and its still going strong have found a very similar vice called "mr strong " on the qvc website here in the uk. It sells for £48.90 and apparently you can buy 400 mm extension bars for it. I think I paid around £75 for my vice so figure this is a bargain. The web site address is www.qvcuk.com hope this helps


----------

